# decrecer



## Zaizai RUCE

Hola, queridos foreros:

    Tengo una duda sobre el verbo *decrecer*. El DLE lo define como 'menguar o disminuir'. Me parece una definición muy genérica y ¿me gustaría saber el verbo _*decrecer *_se refiere a 'reducir el crecimiento' o 'no crecer'?
    Os doy las gracias de antemano.

Un saludo


----------



## Seelewig

Hola: 





Zaizai RUCE said:


> me gustaría saber el verbo _*decrecer *_se refiere a 'reducir el crecimiento' o 'no crecer'


Para mí, no. "Decrecer" significa lo que has dicho al principio: 'menguar', 'disminuir', 'aminorar', 'reducir' (sea el crecimiento u otra cosa). No significa 'dejar de crecer'.


----------



## gvergara

Si has leído alguna oración que te haya hecho pensar aquello, o si tienes algún ejemplo, compártenoslo para poder ayudarte.


----------



## jilar

Decrecer es lo contrario de crecer, así como disminuir es lo contrario de aumentar. Por tanto, sí, equivale a "no crecer". Si algo decrece puedes decir que no crece, porque le está pasando lo contrario a crecer.
Pero si algo " no crece" no quiere decir que decrece, porque puede suceder que permanezca estable (ni crece, ni decrece). Un ejemplo es la altura de las personas, cuando somos niños crecemos, las mujeres alcanzan su máxima altura antes que los hombres. Esa máxima altura la conservan prácticamente en toda su vida de adultos -digamos que entre los 20 y los 60 años ni crecen ni decrecen, es a partir de los 60 cuando puede haber cierto decrecimiento (disminuye la altura)

Pero no puedes decir que significa " reducir el crecimiento ", si hay crecimiento, aunque sea poco -es lo que sugiere reducir- no hay decrecimiento.

Un ejemplo bien natural.
El pene de los hombres, cuando se excitan, crece (aumenta).

Cuando esa excitación desaparece, el pene decrece (mengua o disminuye).

Otro ejemplo, para la Luna usamos creciente (cuando crece o aumenta su tamaño) y menguante (cuando mengua o decrece), por costumbre. En lugar de menguante podríamos decir " decreciente".


----------



## fenixpollo

@Zaizai RUCE , ¿tienes un ejemplo concreto del uso de este verbo?


----------



## Zaizai RUCE

Seelewig said:


> Hola: Para mí, no. "Decrecer" significa lo que has dicho al principio: 'menguar', 'disminuir', 'aminorar', 'reducir' (sea el crecimiento u otra cosa). No significa 'dejar de crecer'.


Hola Seelewig:
Muchas gracias por su respuesta. Estaba buscando informaciones pertinentes por internet y encontré el siguiente artículo: crecimiento negativo
Pues, según Fundéu, _decrecer_ alude a crecer menos.
Igualmente muchas gracias por atender a mi duda.

Un saludo



gvergara said:


> Si has leído alguna oración que te haya hecho pensar aquello, o si tienes algún ejemplo, compártenoslo para poder ayudarte.


Hola gvergara:
Hace un rato, estuve buscando informaciones pertinentes por internet y encontré el siguiente artículo: crecimiento negativo
Pues, según Fundéu, _decrecer_ alude a crecer menos, o sea, reducir el crecimiento.
Igualmente muchas gracias por atender a mi duda.

Un saludo


----------



## gvergara

Decrecer en el artículo se aplica a la cifra de crecimiento, y en general decrecer se puede emplear sin problema con tasas. El crecimiento proyectado (05%, por decir algo), que ya es una tasa, puede perfectamente decrecer (disminuir). No sé si eso ayuda a despejar tu inquietud.


----------



## Zaizai RUCE

jilar said:


> Decrecer es lo contrario de crecer, así como disminuir es lo contrario de aumentar. Por tanto, sí, equivale a "no crecer". Si algo decrece puedes decir que no crece, porque le está pasando lo contrario a crecer.
> Pero si algo " no crece" no quiere decir que decrece, porque puede suceder que permanezca estable (ni crece, ni decrece). Un ejemplo es la altura de las personas, cuando somos niños crecemos, las mujeres alcanzan su máxima altura antes que los hombres. Esa máxima altura la conservan prácticamente en toda su vida de adultos -digamos que entre los 20 y los 60 años ni crecen ni decrecen, es a partir de los 60 cuando puede haber cierto decrecimiento (disminuye la altura)
> 
> Pero no puedes decir que significa " reducir el crecimiento ", si hay crecimiento, aunque sea poco -es lo que sugiere reducir- no hay decrecimiento.
> 
> Un ejemplo bien natural.
> El pene de los hombres, cuando se excitan, crece (aumenta).
> 
> Cuando esa excitación desaparece, el pene decrece (mengua o disminuye).
> 
> Otro ejemplo, para la Luna usamos creciente (cuando crece o aumenta su tamaño) y menguante (cuando mengua o decrece), por costumbre. En lugar de menguante podríamos decir " decreciente".



Hola jilar: 

    Muchísimas gracias por responderme de manera tan profusa.  La verdad es que se trata de un concepto muy confuso. Estaba buscando informaciones en el buscador y encontré el siguiente artículo de Fundéu: crecimiento negativo. Pues, según Fundéu, _decrecer_ alude a crecer menos, o sea, reducir el crecimiento.
    Igualmente muchísimas gracias por atender a mi duda.

Un saludo



gvergara said:


> Decrecer en el artículo se aplica a la cifra de crecimiento, y en general decrecer se puede emplear sin problema con tasas. El crecimiento proyectado ('05%, por decir algo), que ya es una tasa, puede perfectamente decrecer (disminuir). No sé si eso ayuda a despejar tu inquietud.


Una duda estúpida: Qué quieres decir con la palabra _tasa_?



fenixpollo said:


> @Zaizai RUCE , ¿tienes un ejemplo concreto del uso de este verbo?


Solo es una duda que me surge de repente cuando leo las noticias económicas? ¿Me gustaría saber si decrecer equivale a crecer menos?


----------



## gvergara

Zaizai RUCE said:


> Solo es una duda que me surge de repente cuando leo las noticias económicas? ¿Me gustaría saber si decrecer equivale a crecer menos?


Sí, en un contexto así, sí. Tasa es un índice.


----------



## Circunflejo

Zaizai RUCE said:


> ¿Me gustaría saber si decrecer equivale a crecer menos?


No. Puede equivaler a crecer menos de lo esperado (es decir, a una disminución de la expectativa de crecimiento), o puede equivaler a perder (parte d)el crecimiento obtenido anteriormente, pero no a crecer menos... a no ser que alguien me demuestre lo contrario.


----------



## lagartija68

Función creciente:








Función decreciente:


----------



## chics

Zaizai RUCE said:


> ¿me gustaría saber el verbo _*decrecer *_se refiere a 'reducir el crecimiento' o 'no crecer'?


No. Ni es "no crecer" (permanecer igual), ni crecer pero menos, ni siquiera crecer pero cada vez menos (ambas siguen siendo "crecer").
Decrecer es exclusivamente disminuir, como te indica el diccionario.


----------



## jilar

Zaizai RUCE said:


> una duda que me surge de repente cuando leo las noticias económicas


En este contexto sólo hay tres posibilidades:
O el valor crece.
O permanece estable (ni crece ni decrece).
O decrece.

Mira una sencilla gráfica como esta




Hay 10 puntos marcados y sus correspondientes 9 intervalos (las líneas que unen esos puntos).

Hay crecimiento (el valor crece) en los intervalos 2, 4, 6, 8 y 9.

En el resto hay decrecimiento (el valor decrece o desciende, merma, mengua...).
Incluso en el intervalo 5 (del punto 5 al 6). Pues hay una ligera pendiente negativa (el valor se reduce, poco, pero se reduce).

Sólo habría estabilidad si la línea es horizontal, en fin, que el valor se mantiene igual, ni crece ni decrece.

En jerga económica dicen que hay un "crecimiento negativo" cuando realmente no hay crecimiento, sino todo lo contrario. Esto es, el valor va a menos (por ejemplo, cambio dólar- euro, si hoy 1 dólar vale 0,8 euros y mañana ese mismo dólar vale 0,7 euros, el dólar decrece y el euro crece)


----------



## Xiscomx

Hace unos cuantos años intervine en este hilo que consta de 86 aportes y que quizá pueda echar algo de luz, si cabe, en esta agradable duscusión:
*Un incremento no es siempre un aumento*


----------



## Zaizai RUCE

lagartija68 said:


> Función creciente:
> 
> View attachment 47387
> 
> 
> 
> Función decreciente:
> View attachment 47386


Hola, Lagartija68: 

    Gracias por aportar este gráfico!!! Pues, ¿cómo podemos distinguir el "decrecimiento" de la "recesión"?


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Zaizai RUCE said:


> Gracias por aportar este gráfico!!! Pues, ¿cómo podemos distinguir el "decrecimiento" de la "recesión"?


Técnicamente, se considera que hay "recesión" cuando la actividad económica decrece por dos períodos consecutivos.
Recesión económica - Definición, qué es y concepto | Economipedia.


----------



## Zaizai RUCE

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Técnicamente, se considera que hay "recesión" cuando la actividad económica decrece por dos períodos consecutivos.
> Recesión económica - Definición, qué es y concepto | Economipedia.


Muchas gracias por su respuesta.



jilar said:


> En este contexto sólo hay tres posibilidades:
> O el valor crece.
> O permanece estable (ni crece ni decrece).
> O decrece.
> 
> Mira una sencilla gráfica como esta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay 10 puntos marcados y sus correspondientes 9 intervalos (las líneas que unen esos puntos).
> 
> Hay crecimiento (el valor crece) en los intervalos 2, 4, 6, 8 y 9.
> 
> En el resto hay decrecimiento (el valor decrece o desciende, merma, mengua...).
> Incluso en el intervalo 5 (del punto 5 al 6). Pues hay una ligera pendiente negativa (el valor se reduce, poco, pero se reduce).
> 
> Sólo habría estabilidad si la línea es horizontal, en fin, que el valor se mantiene igual, ni crece ni decrece.
> 
> En jerga económica dicen que hay un "crecimiento negativo" cuando realmente no hay crecimiento, sino todo lo contrario. Esto es, el valor va a menos (por ejemplo, cambio dólar- euro, si hoy 1 dólar vale 0,8 euros y mañana ese mismo dólar vale 0,7 euros, el dólar decrece y el euro crece)



 Hola, jilar:       
        Muchísimas gracias por ser tan amable y dedicarme tu tiempo. Me has explicado muy bien. De hecho, mi duda surge para un contexto concreto como el siguiente.
        Te pongo un ejemplo sencillo: el año pasado, el PIB de España creció un 2%, mientras que este año solo ha crecido un 1,9%. ¿Podemos decir que la economía española ha sufrido un decrecimiento este año?

E


Xiscomx said:


> Hace unos cuantos años intervine en este hilo que consta de 86 aportes y que quizá pueda echar algo de luz, si cabe, en esta agradable discusión:
> *Un incremento no es siempre un aumento*


Hola, Xiscomx:
Gracias por atender a mi duda.
Estoy buscando el hilo que mencionaste, pero no lo encuentro. ¡Que pena! Supuestamente, tu conclusión *Un incremento no es siempre un aumento *ya tiene mucho que ver con la *teoría de decrecimiento económico*. Pues, ya es una cuestión mucho más complicada.
Un saludo



Zaizai RUCE said:


> E
> 
> Hola, Xiscomx:
> Gracias por atender a mi duda.
> Estoy buscando el hilo que mencionaste, pero no lo encuentro. ¡Que pena! Supuestamente, tu conclusión *Un incremento no es siempre un aumento *ya tiene mucho que ver con la *teoría de decrecimiento económico*. Pues, ya es una cuestión mucho más complicada.
> Un saludo


Siii, lo ha encontrado. ¡¡¡¡¡¡Basta con pinchar el enlace!!!!


----------



## Zaizai RUCE

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Técnicamente, se considera que hay "recesión" cuando la actividad económica decrece por dos períodos consecutivos.
> Recesión económica - Definición, qué es y concepto | Economipedia.


De hecho, mi duda surge para un contexto concreto como el siguiente.
Te pongo un ejemplo sencillo: el año pasado, el PIB de España creció un 2%, mientras que este año solo ha crecido un 1,9%. ¿Podemos decir que la economía española ha sufrido un decrecimiento este año?

Por ejemplo, en este fragmento extraído desde un artículo de El País: "Entre abril y junio, los Diecinueve volvieron a entrar en fase de aterrizaje después de que, según la oficina estadística Eurostat, redujeran su crecimiento trimestral a la mitad: del 0,4% al 0,2%.". Se ha utilizado la expresión "reducir el crecimiento". A mi juicio, se debería utilizar el verbo _decrecer,_ porque hay una rebaja de tasa desde 0,4% hasta 0,2%.


----------



## jilar

Zaizai RUCE said:


> Te pongo un ejemplo sencillo: el año pasado, el PIB de España creció un 2%, mientras que este año solo ha crecido un 1,9%. ¿Podemos decir que la economía española ha sufrido un decrecimiento este año?


No, este año no ha decrecido, porque dices "este año ha crecido un 1,9%". En fin, creció.
Esta sería la evolución del PIB partiendo de un valor de 100 en 2018:
En 2018 el PIB sería de 100.
En 2019 sería de 102.
En 2020 sería de sumar el 1,9% de 102 a ese valor del año pasado (102+1,9%102 = redondeando sería un valor superior a 103,9).
Como ves, el valor crece: 100, 102, 103.9

Lo que sí puedes es comparar el incremento de 1,9% de este año con el 2% del año pasado y entonces decir que:
Este año hubo menos crecimiento que el anterior.

Si hubiera decrecimiento hablarían de un porcentaje negativo ( -1,9%) o tal y como lo llaman técnicamente " crecimiento negativo"



Zaizai RUCE said:


> redujeran su crecimiento trimestral a la mitad: del 0,4% al 0,2%.". Se ha utilizado la expresión "reducir el crecimiento". A mi juicio, se debería utilizar el verbo _decrecer,_ porque hay una rebaja de tasa desde 0,4% hasta 0,2%.


Reducir es bajar. Esa expresión " reducir el crecimiento" está bien empleada. Sigue habiendo crecimiento lo que pasa es que lo hace a una menor tasa.

Antes en tres meses había un incremento del 0,4%, pero en ese último trimestre el crecimiento se redujo a un 0,2%.
No hay decrecimiento (no pierden dinero, siguen ganando, pero ahora lo hacen más lentamente)


----------



## gato radioso

Zaizai RUCE said:


> Hola, queridos foreros:
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre el verbo *decrecer*. El DLE lo define como 'menguar o disminuir'. Me parece una definición muy genérica y ¿me gustaría saber el verbo _*decrecer *_se refiere a 'reducir el crecimiento' o 'no crecer'?
> Os doy las gracias de antemano.
> 
> Un saludo



*Decrecer* es empequeñecer, ser menos de lo que eras antes...
*Estancarse*, por otra parte, es el verbo que expresa "no crecer", es decir, permanecer estacionario sin aumentar ni disminuir.


----------



## lagartija68

Cuando se sigue creciendo pero menos que antes, ¿no se habla de desacelaración del crecimiento?


----------



## Circunflejo

lagartija68 said:


> Cuando se sigue creciendo pero menos que antes, ¿no se habla de desacelaración del crecimiento?


Sí, pero no veo qué relación tiene eso con decrecer.


----------



## lagartija68

Circunflejo said:


> Sí, pero no veo qué relación tiene eso con decrecer.


A esta pregunta:



Zaizai RUCE said:


> ¿me gustaría saber el verbo _*decrecer *_se refiere a 'reducir el crecimiento' o 'no crecer'?




Y a este comentario:




Zaizai RUCE said:


> Pues, según Fundéu, _decrecer_ alude a crecer menos.



Y a éste:


Zaizai RUCE said:


> Pues, según Fundéu, _decrecer_ alude a crecer menos, o sea, reducir el crecimiento.




Es decir, a la pregunta original y otros comentarios de su autor.


----------



## Circunflejo

lagartija68 said:


> Es decir, a la pregunta original y otros comentarios de su autor.


Sigo sin ver qué tiene que ver que se use desaceleración del crecimiento para referirse a un crecimiento menor del existente anteriormente con que se use o no se use decrecer para expresar ese mismo concepto.


----------



## lagartija68

Circunflejo said:


> Sigo sin ver qué tiene que ver que se use desaceleración del crecimiento para referirse a un crecimiento menor del existente anteriormente con que se use o no se use decrecer para expresar ese mismo concepto.


Lo siento mucho.


----------



## Zaizai RUCE

jilar said:


> No, este año no ha decrecido, porque dices "este año ha crecido un 1,9%". En fin, creció.
> Esta sería la evolución del PIB partiendo de un valor de 100 en 2018:
> En 2018 el PIB sería de 100.
> En 2019 sería de 102.
> En 2020 sería de sumar el 1,9% de 102 a ese valor del año pasado (102+1,9%102 = redondeando sería un valor superior a 103,9).
> Como ves, el valor crece: 100, 102, 103.9
> 
> Lo que sí puedes es comparar el incremento de 1,9% de este año con el 2% del año pasado y entonces decir que:
> Este año hubo menos crecimiento que el anterior.
> 
> Si hubiera decrecimiento hablarían de un porcentaje negativo ( -1,9%) o tal y como lo llaman técnicamente " crecimiento negativo"
> 
> 
> Reducir es bajar. Esa expresión " reducir el crecimiento" está bien empleada. Sigue habiendo crecimiento lo que pasa es que lo hace a una menor tasa.
> 
> Antes en tres meses había un incremento del 0,4%, pero en ese último trimestre el crecimiento se redujo a un 0,2%.
> No hay decrecimiento (no pierden dinero, siguen ganando, pero ahora lo hacen más lentamente)



Hola, jilar:
    Seguimos con el ejemplo dado. Si en 2019 el PIB se ha crecido un 2% respecto a 2018 y este año se ha crecido un 1,9% respecto a 2019, ¿podemos decir que hay un decrecimiento de tasa del PIB (-0,1%)?, aunque el PIB está creciendo.


----------



## Zaizai RUCE

gato radioso said:


> *Decrecer* es empequeñecer, ser menos de lo que eras antes...
> *Estancarse*, por otra parte, es el verbo que expresa "no crecer", es decir, permanecer estacionario sin aumentar ni disminuir.


O sea, ¿el verbo _decrecer_ solo puede referirse al PIB, no a la tasa?


----------



## Zaizai RUCE

Por ejemplo, en esta foto extraída desde PIB de Gran Bretaña (UK) 2020, sobre el PIB anual de Gran Bretaña. A la clara hay decrecimiento, o mejor dicho, recesión en 2008 y 2009. Ahora bien, para los años como 2007, 2011, 2015, 2016, 2018, ¿podemos decir que la economía de Gran Bretaña entran en decrecimiento (crecimiento negativo)?


----------



## gato radioso

Zaizai RUCE said:


> O sea, ¿el verbo _decrecer_ solo puede referirse al PIB, no a la tasa?


También podría ser referido a la tasa, si esta es negativa.
Supon que la tasa en 2020 es 3%.
Si en 2021 es 1,5% es desaceleración (crecimiento, pero más lento)
Si es 0% es estancamiento.
Si es -5% es decrecimiento.


----------



## Xiscomx

Para poder valorar cualquier variación es indispensable conocer la referencia con que compara: referencia inicial con referencia final.

PIB 2019 RU = 1,4%
PIB 2018 RU = 1,3%
Resultado PIB 2019/2018 = 0,1% ~ incremento.

PIB 2018 RU = 1,3%
PIB 2017 RU = 1,9%
Resultado PIB 2018/2017 = 0,6% ~ decremento.

PIB 2017 RU = 1,9%
PIB 2016 RU = 1,9%
Resultado PIB 2017/2016 = 0,0% ~ incremento cero.


----------



## jilar

Zaizai RUCE said:


> Hola, jilar:
> Seguimos con el ejemplo dado. Si en 2019 el PIB se ha crecido un 2% respecto a 2018 y este año se ha crecido un 1,9% respecto a 2019, ¿podemos decir que hay un decrecimiento de tasa del PIB (-0,1%)?, aunque el PIB está creciendo.


Sí, pero ya tienes que especificar que ese decrecimiento es de la tasa. No del PIB o la economía en general.

Pero yo no usaría ese término en este contexto económico (decrecer o decrecimiento) para referirme a la variación de la tasa. Antes diría que la tasa mermó, se redujo, fue a menos, etc... 
¿Por qué? Porque decrecer y decrecimiento son conceptos técnicos económicos asociados al, en este caso del ejemplo, PIB o la economía -en general- del país.
Siendo que decrecimiento = crecimiento negativo.

Los economistas lo que miden es el concepto así llamado "crecimiento".
Hay veces que sí crece la economía, por tanto crecimiento positivo.
Otras veces la economía no crece, sino que decrece, o hay " crecimiento negativo".
Y la última posibilidad es que se mantenga, dirán "crecimiento nulo" o algo así.


----------



## Zaizai RUCE

gato radioso said:


> También podría ser referido a la tasa, si esta es negativa.
> Supon que la tasa en 2020 es 3%.
> Si en 2021 es 1,5% es desaceleración (crecimiento, pero más lento)
> Si es 0% es estancamiento.
> Si es -5% es decrecimiento.


Muchas gracias por tu aclaración. Ahora ya lo pillo.


----------



## Zaizai RUCE

Xiscomx said:


> Para poder valorar cualquier variación es indispensable conocer la referencia con que compara: referencia inicial con referencia final.
> 
> PIB 2019 RU = 1,4%
> PIB 2018 RU = 1,3%
> Resultado PIB 2019/2018 = 0,1% ~ incremento.
> 
> PIB 2018 RU = 1,3%
> PIB 2017 RU = 1,9%
> Resultado PIB 2018/2017 = 0,6% ~ decremento.
> 
> PIB 2017 RU = 1,9%
> PIB 2016 RU = 1,9%
> Resultado PIB 2017/2016 = 0,0% ~ incremento cero.


¡¡¡Muchas gracias por la aclaración!!!


----------



## Zaizai RUCE

jilar said:


> Sí, pero ya tienes que especificar que ese decrecimiento es de la tasa. No del PIB o la economía en general.
> 
> Pero yo no usaría ese término en este contexto económico (decrecer o decrecimiento) para referirme a la variación de la tasa. Antes diría que la tasa mermó, se redujo, fue a menos, etc...
> ¿Por qué? Porque decrecer y decrecimiento son conceptos técnicos económicos asociados al, en este caso del ejemplo, PIB o la economía -en general- del país.
> Siendo que decrecimiento = crecimiento negativo.
> 
> Los economistas lo que miden es el concepto así llamado "crecimiento".
> Hay veces que sí crece la economía, por tanto crecimiento positivo.
> Otras veces la economía no crece, sino que decrece, o hay " crecimiento negativo".
> Y la última posibilidad es que se mantenga, dirán "crecimiento nulo" o algo así.


Hola, Jilar:
   Muchísimas gracias por tus respuestas. Has sido muy amable. Gracias por dedicar tanto tiempo tuyo a mis dudas.


----------

